# Another paddy joke



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

six englishman and an irishman in a rape identity line up , The victim is bought in , Paddy steps forward and says 
"Thats her , the miserable c~#t " [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

:lol: :roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)




----------

